# Ethical Hacking Training



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 27, 2007)

can anybody tel me good Ethical Hacking course in mumbai
i m current doing network course rhct & mcsc from jetking
i want to learn tcp/ip hacking and other network hacking


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey from where u r doin rhct in thane and what the fee


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

No hacking stuffs

Thread reported


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 27, 2007)

^^ what is there to report ??? They are talking about ethical hacking and not cracking.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 27, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> No hacking stuffs
> 
> Thread reported


Dude y are you so sure about yourself. And before reporting please google..

there are certification for Ethical Hacking CEH


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry guys

NO reporting


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 27, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Hey from where u r doin rhct in thane and what the fee



I M doing course from jetking but they are not give me rhce cerificate they only teach me


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for going off topic but is Jetking's training for RHCE good? I am considering going in for training from JetKing then taking LPI certification exams.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 27, 2007)

one of my friend attended ankit fadias workshop of ethical hacking ... he suggested me to do it .. so if u can wait ... wait for him to start a new series of workshops on ethical hacking..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 28, 2007)

i m from jetking thane whene i take admision they tell me we teach u novell suse after portion change now they only teach rh033 and rh133 
i m old student so they teach us nis nfs dchp dns webserver extra
if u take admition now they dont teach u setver side configureation so my advise is that u dont take admintion in jetking JCHNP

plz tel me about Ethical Hacking Training dude


----------



## mediator (Feb 28, 2007)

AFAIK, NIIT also provides ethical training courses. As for learning, network hacking and tcp hacking u shud read a good book on network security.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 28, 2007)

NAG

There was some mmeber who had started thread calling all who wnated to laern hacking ...in CHIT CHAT section...but that member has vanished and i cannot find that thread due to our great search engine.......

he wanted grp of 15-20 members so that we can avail a discount...but that guy has vanished....

aha got much searching the chit chat section manually .....

 COURSE AT NAG


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 28, 2007)

www.ksecure.net 

K-Secure is located in Mumbai at:

Dheeraj Heritage,
S.V. Road, 
Santacruz (West)
Mumbai—400 054

For any information, write to info@ksecure.net


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting stuff...I'm too old for this..but just outta curiosity, are there good job opportunities doing "ethical hacking".


----------

